# Cop Reactions to CCW



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Yesterday was a big day in my CCW life - the first time I had to inform an officer that I was carrying. The short version of the story is that I witnessed a hit-and-run (no injuries, fortunately), so I waited on the patrolman with the victim. I was carrying my SW1911 at the time, in my new Galco combat master rig. Anyway, when the trooper got there, I informed him that I was carrying a concealed weapon. He didn't even stop what he was doing, waved his hand and said, "We need more of you." He didn't ask to see my permit either. I couldn't believe that he didn't even bat an eye! His badge said "Master Trooper," so I assume he's a pretty seasoned guy.

Anyway, my first experience with a cop went well. How have you fellas found cops to take the news when you informed them?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I know a few LEO's in my neck of the woods and their all the same on the subject. They really don't care. As long as your acting like you got some sence. A fish and game officer ask to see your lic's more than the LEO's.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

When I took our local Deputy to the place I saw Robert Fisher, out in the woods, I told him I was going to carry and didn't have a CCW yet. His response was : Doesn't everybody up here carry? That was the end of it for him.


I subsequently got a CCW.

:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

With the exception of a very few in Western North Carolina it is no thing to them.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Good trooper!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

In NH a CC Permit holder isn't required to tell a LEO if you are carrying. I wouldn't have a problem telling the State Troopers as I have never seen a NH Trooper that was anything but a gentleman to me. I would expect they would react similarily to the other posts listed here. The local police would depend on which city/town I was in.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I got pulled over on an expired tag last Satuday night. Just moved a month back, and the final notice letter did not find me. (Note: Mail from DMV is NOT forwarded)

Anyway, he came to the window and asked for my license, registration, standard stuff. He told me immediately that he had noticed my tag. No song and dance. He asked me if I had any warrants or priors. I told him: "No, you can trust me, I'm a former Air Force Officer, I'm clean." This disarmed him instantly, and he asked me where, when, etc. 

My finance is now AMAZED that this has gone from traffic stop + ticket, to story-swapping time. I handed him my Military ID, and at the same time asked him his advice about bringing up the weapon to an officer, as I also had my CCW permit. He quoted Massad Ayoob: Hand it over with your license and registration, and tell the senior officer: "I have my concealed carry permit, and I am carrying." NEVER use the G-word... it can get you shot.

He also mentioned that he was happy that I had one, and asked permission to see mine. I got out of the truck and handed him my XD9SC, making sure to clear the chamber first. He loved it and mentioned that he was looking into buying one too. He was glad he worked in FL, where so many people carried. Mostly former Military and cops.

Now we've gone from ticket, to war-stories, to gun-talk... Fiance is getting bored of the testosterone display...

He thanked me for showing him the gun, let me off, and suggested I get the registration remedied first thing Monday morning. Which I did. On-line... 

Listen to the cops... Hand over your license, your registration, your proof of insurance, AND your permit, if you are carrying. Never use the word "gun". Inform the officer you have the weapon, and where it is. Then ask him/her what they want you to do with it.

A good percentage of the time, they'll ask to see it! They are gun-nuts too.

Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My experience with a large number of AZ cops I've met through Galco and the Guard is that they are largely pro-gun and pro-carry. That's not the case back in my native New England. I think police attitudes at least somewhat reflect the larger social opinion of an area.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I was stopped last Friday night for speeding. I had to interupt the "lecture" to tell him that I was carrying. He asked where the gun was, I showed him. He asked for my DL, registration and my CPL. He said please keep your hands on the steering wheel when I come back.
He came back and gave me a ticket for 5 over, no points and $105 fine (I was going 92 in a 70).
Once I told him I had it he actually seemed to calm down and was very at ease with me. It must be scary for them when they never know what they are going to find when approaching a vehicle in the dark.
The instructor that did my CCW/CPL class is a police officer. He said tell the officer right away that you are carrying. Even if you are not carrying, let him know you have a CCW/CPL and that you are not carrying. It will show up when they run your DL and if he thinks you are toting and didn't tell him he will pretty unhappy!!!


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

Useful info! Thanks.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> I got pulled over on an expired tag last Satuday night. Just moved a month back, and the final notice letter did not find me. (Note: Mail from DMV is NOT forwarded)
> 
> Anyway, he came to the window and asked for my license, registration, standard stuff. He told me immediately that he had noticed my tag. No song and dance. He asked me if I had any warrants or priors. I told him: "No, you can trust me, I'm a former Air Force Officer, I'm clean." This disarmed him instantly, and he asked me where, when, etc.
> 
> ...


Great advice Jeff. Thanks.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My pleasure, but thank Mas Ayoob. I heard it from him on the Outdoor Channel, "Peronsal Defense TV", or something. (Permanantly set in my DVR)

The officer simply echoed Masad's advice. He must watch too....

Jeff


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

RoadRnnr69 said:


> I was stopped last Friday night for speeding. I had to interupt the "lecture" to tell him that I was carrying. He asked where the gun was, I showed him. He asked for my DL, registration and my CPL. He said please keep your hands on the steering wheel when I come back.
> He came back and gave me a ticket for 5 over, no points and $105 fine (I was going 92 in a 70).
> Once I told him I had it he actually seemed to calm down and was very at ease with me. It must be scary for them when they never know what they are going to find when approaching a vehicle in the dark.
> The instructor that did my CCW/CPL class is a police officer. He said tell the officer right away that you are carrying. Even if you are not carrying, let him know you have a CCW/CPL and that you are not carrying. It will show up when they run your DL and if he thinks you are toting and didn't tell him he will pretty unhappy!!!


I would presume they know as soon as they run your plates. That happened to a buddy of mine. He got pulled over and the first thing the officer asked him when she - yes, she - got to the car was if he was carrying. He wasn't, but I think they know as soon as they run your plates...


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Very true, however my truck is corporately owned, so they are going in blind as to who the driver is or what endorsements or licentures they have.
You are right, the officer that conducted my class said that do know when they run the plates, provided it is registered in the CCW/CPL holders name.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

A few months ago, I was pressed for time on a Friday afternoon. I headed to my neighboring town to get a quick haircut. Didn't have nothing but my wallet on me. I normally take the back way through town, to avoid downtown traffic. Came up on a routine traffic check. I pulled up to the cop and informed him I had a concealed carry permit, but wasn't armed. He asked me "Where is your gun, why aren't you carrying"? That kinda embarrassed me.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*CC & law*

Interesting thread: I have some property and received a call that vandals were messing about. Without much thought; hopped in old truck and proceeded; was smart enough to call 911 in transit; got there and saw nothing obvious, officer pulls up; without thinking I reached into my wallet and handed him both DL and CC permit. He was shocked. Next he looked and then it became my turn to be shocked. Everybody should have CC. Thank you for informing me first.
This has happened; vandals; several times and each time the officer has approved.
The last time me and mister Officer chatted for approx. 1hr. I interjected about having CC. He FROZE and checked me out. I advised at this moment I had nothing on me except permit. Firearm was in the door of truck; 10-15ft away. 
I'll not wait again


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Spartan said:


> I would presume they know as soon as they run your plates. That happened to a buddy of mine. He got pulled over and the first thing the officer asked him when she - yes, she - got to the car was if he was carrying. He wasn't, but I think they know as soon as they run your plates...


You're right, but in most places you're only required to show the CHL if you are carrying. That means the police are first warned you have a gun, then warned you have it with you, so in two stages they are prepared for the fact you have a weapon.

I don't have my CHL, but a friend of mine does, and I was riding in his truck when we got pulled over for <10mph speeding. That's a toss-up between a warning and a $100 ticket depending on the mood of the officer and whether he's pressured to make money by his department. The officer asked to see IDs, and the driver handed over his CHL. The officer then asked to see the weapon (in this case a Glock 30), and my friend complied, showing clear before passing it over. He gave it a general appraisal, said he owned one himself and it was pretty good for its size. He pocketed it while he wrote out a warning :mrgreen: and then passed it back before sending us on our way. Very businesslike most of the time. Not sure if we got out of the ticket by making ourselves memorable, but I've generally found that being respectful yet friendly to the officer is the best policy.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

A few years ago, I went to a local gun shop to BS with the owner a bit after work, found two other guys sitting around also BS'ing with the owner.
Shop owner said to me," Show him what you're carrying,", and I got out an old S&W Model 10, opened and unloaded it, handed it over with the cylinder open. First guy said to the second,"See, this is what I was telling you-nothing like 'Six For Sure'. Then he said to me,"you know what you're doing, the way you opened and emptied that revolver before you let someone else handle it." We talked about the Smith for a few minutes-it had been a police service revolver, and showed many years of daily use in the weather, but was verry tight and smooth and extremely accurate.

Turned out both these guys were local detectives, both dressed for work in cut off sweatshirts and torn jeans.

Both of them really liked my "old time" (1960's) police revolver.

The county where I live, overwhelmingly Democrat, has over 25,000 CCW holders.
I read somewhere that the number of arrests among CCW holders is less than .1 of 1% overall.
FWIW, I sold that old Model 10, but I have another "old time" former police revolver right next to me now, a S&W Model 13 from the 1970's, worn and missing much of the blue, but tight, smooth and very accurate.
mark


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I got to town one day and got a call from my security company that my alarm was going off. The cops got to the house at the same time I did. I told them I was the home owner and was a CHL holder and was carrying, He didn't blink or even ask me for my ID. Just asked my what I carried.:smt023


----------

